# Using Direct Vent pipe on a B-Vent stove?



## Dogmeat (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi folks. Is it possible to use direct vent pipe on a B-vent stove? 

I have an old Lopi Spirit that is B-vent (4"). I'm planning on having the venting professionally installed straight up through the ceiling and roof. However, I'm just thinking that some day I might like a newer stove and a new stove would almost certainly be direct vent. It would be nice not to have to replace all the vent pipe.

So...is there a way to convert/adapt a B-vent stove to use direct vent vent pipe?

Thanks!


----------



## R&D Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

First thing to check is if the flue diameter on the Spirit is 4", or 5".  That's the 2 common flue diameters on DV pipe.  One thing to keep in mind is that you'd have to have the installer make some sort of block off plate for the intake air or you'll be dumping cold outside air into your house.  I don't think this would be worth going through the trouble for, and have never heard of someone doing this before.

You might try calling the mfg (Travis Industries) and see what their customer service has to say.


----------



## Metal (Aug 27, 2008)

Can't do it.  B-Vent is listed to UL 441, Direct Vent isn't.  Also, a 4" B-Vent is actually closer to 4.5".  Either get the new stove now, or pay twice for your vent.


----------



## R&D Guy (Aug 28, 2008)

True, and a b-vent is pre-Y2K technology.  Unless you already bought the unit, buy a Spirit direct-vent and enjoy the increased efficiency, updated burner/logs technology, safety etc.


----------



## Dogmeat (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the information. This is a case of making not one, but two mistakes. 

Back when we built the house in 2002, we planned on putting in a stove and got all the Simpson Duravent DV pipes we needed. But, we had a problem with the stove we bought and never got around to buying a new one. So, I have the pipe laying around.

Mistake two was buying a used Lopi Spirit in B-vent. It was cheap and really just what we wanted, even the Hunter Green we were looking for . Lopi doesn't make the Spirit anymore. I didn't know the difference between B-vent and DV at the time...you know how an education is what you get when you didn't get what you hoped for.

I did slide the midde of a DV adjustable pipe down into the stove top and it fits like a glove over the internal exhaust starter pipe (must be a real word for that). It just seems to me that all the DV pipe does is to give even greater clearance from the inner hot pipe to the outer wall pipe. To a layman, that almost seems to be an advantage. The trick would be to somehow block the cool air flow (which I actually might need because my house is very well sealed).

It just seems like it so close to being a viable option, I hate to give up on it. I also have zero tolerance for safety issues and don't want to don anything unsafe.


----------



## Metal (Aug 28, 2008)

If you have a zero tolerance for safety issues then you should not even think about using a pipe that is not listed for your intended purpose.  Either get the proper venting, or sell your stove on ebay/craigslist/local classifieds and get one that is listed with your direct vent pipe (pretty much every direct vent stove is listed with Duravents pipe).


----------



## R&D Guy (Aug 29, 2008)

Particle Man said:
			
		

> If you have a zero tolerance for safety issues then you should not even think about using a pipe that is not listed for your intended purpose.  Either get the proper venting, or sell your stove on ebay/craigslist/local classifieds and get one that is listed with your direct vent pipe (pretty much every direct vent stove is listed with Duravents pipe).



Once again I agree.  If you like the stove then buy the correct pipe for it.  You can also buy a new stove and use Forest high-temp spray paint.  They have a bunch of different colors and your local dealer should be able to supply you with the shade of green that you like.


----------



## Dogmeat (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks all. I'm not one to cling to a bad idea. I think I'l just go with the B-vent and live with it. I appreciate the information.


----------

